# Parfait & Pepper Today ..



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Here's Parfait and Pepper today .. they are the offspring of Traveler and Fanfan.

Terry


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

wow, beautiful pigeons


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Gurbir said:


> wow, beautiful pigeons


Thank you! Their Dad was the 21 year old guy .. Traveler ..

Terry


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

Ohh too bad he passed away  But he left behind some amazing youngsters. The brown and white one is absolutely awesome looking, and the other one reminds me of a pigeon i had been given a while back, but a hawk took his life not long ago. Anyways i hope they do great in life  What breed was Traveler? Homer? And his mate?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Traveler was a racing pigeon registered with the AU Devonshire club here in Southern California. The club hasn't existed for a long while, but a member here, Happy, helped me trace Traveler's origins before Traveler died. I also spoke with the club secretary when I first got Traveler, and they had no records of him as he was already way more than 5 years old .. they only kept records for 5 years. Traveler's mate was/is FanFan a black and white Fantail.

Here's what Traveler looked like on his 21st birthday ..

Terry


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

Ohh what a nice pigeon...amazing how a Racer and Fantail made those two youngsters...i was thinking that surely a pigeon would have a slightly up ward tail even if it was a cross between a racer. But anywho Traveler leaves behind you some amazing memories, 21 years of his life, 2 or more youngsters, and surely a lovely hen. It's awesome how even though he's gone, he's still doing a lot to help you  It used to be kind of awkward for me when i was 10. People said they raised a dog, a cat, a rabbit. I said i raised pigeons. Everyone would say eww why do you keep those, or they'd call me pigeon boy, some still do, but now i know that even if things happen in life, a pigeon will always be with you till the very end. Many kids leave their home and run away, pigeons do the same but have a little more sense to come back. Truly the number one animals on my list of amazing animals are the Pigeons.


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

Aw, Traveler looks like a real sweetheart. What a great feeling to have offspring from Traveler.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Actually the offspring of racer or feral and fantails have kind of funnel shaped tails .. they aren't like the tails of racers nor like the tails of fantails .. quite different.

Obviously, I don't breed birds for racing or show .. these are just offspring of some of my special rescues, so I couldn't care less what they look like as long as they are healthy. They are just special babies of my special babies.

Terry


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

ooo i see...interesting, yeah i used to let my pigeons breed with who ever they wanted, like who are humans to interfere with their love life? lol, well now i'm making a few pairs that i think would breed awesome youngsters, and the rest are still at their free will. All i can say is, Traveler was an amazing pigeons. 6 years older than me


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Terry,

They are absolutely gorgeous!

...and they are such a great tribute (and living memorials) to Traveler.

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Terry, they are lovely. Though Parfait has Traveler's coloring, the "look" in the eye and shape of Pepper's head look just like Traveler to me.

Thank you for this treat. I always think of Castor when you mention Fanfan. What a lucky little girl she is to have had both Castor and Traveler as companions.

Gurbir, you can do a search of all these names we've mentioned and see these beautiful pigeons of Terry's. This is a link to what Fanfan looked like when Terry got her. http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=136656&postcount=11. 

This is my all time favorite picture on the forum showing Castor with he and Fanfan's baby, Fantastik, under him. http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=121701&postcount=1. Sadly, beautiful Castor passed away about two years ago.


----------



## nbdyuknow (Apr 10, 2007)

What great pigeons, and I really liked the picture of Traveler. What a terrific legacy he has in those two little ones.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Since she was mentioned, here's a picture of Pepper and Parfait's Mom, FanFan:










Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Parfait and Pepper are just lovely, Terry!!

What a wonderful legacy for the handsome Traveler!!

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi, Squeaks, Dom & Gimie


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

What beautiful birds - they have such a calm, peaceful look about them!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Maggie .. Just For You ..*



Lady Tarheel said:


> I always think of Castor when you mention Fanfan. What a lucky little girl she is to have had both Castor and Traveler as companions.


Maggie has been such a dear and loyal fan of Castor .. here he is, Maggie:










Castor's photo was taken in March of 2005 ..

Here's Fantastic in September of 2005 .. all grown up but still really a baby:










Terry


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

wow thats a nice pigeon


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*A Lot Of History Here ..*

If you are a new member, I'm sure you have no clue who all these birds are or what their stories were. Many of us have been members here for years, and we tend to remember birds that struck our fancy, our hearts, or both. I guess this thread is becoming a walk down Memory Lane for some of us.

Castor had a brother named Pollux. They were both going to come and live with me in California, but a day or two before the long journey was to begin, Pollux passed away. Marjorie, the original owner of Castor and Pollux, and her family still began the epic journey by car from Kentucky to California with only Castor. They had a good trip, and Castor became a much loved pigeon of mine. 

Eventually Castor and FanFan became devoted mates and FanTastic came along.

FanTastic has proven to have somewhat bad taste in males .. she definitely likes the good lookin' ones, but they have all treated her badly, and her human Grandma (me) has had to intervene in order to keep her alive and well. FanTastic seems to like the tough guy/bad guy type of boy (I think she must have fixated on Sal Mineo and/or James Dean in a prior life ) .. thus FanTastic has had a couple of mates and has had some babies, but all in all, she has worried her Grandma sick to the point that Grandma said "ENOUGH" .. you are gonna bunk with the little lady roller for a good long while, and that is exactly what happened. FanTastic and the roller are now back in a "family" group of pigeons, and I hope that FanTastic can manage to find a loving mate this time around who won't brutalize her.

Grandma's still here and watchin' though .. 

Later on, Castor passed away, and FanFan became a widow. After a good while, my beloved Traveler woo'ed and won her, and Pepper and Parfait came along. 

I think I'm gonna have to buy some ancestry/lineage software or something to keep up with things .. there are other "families" of birds that I have, but I'll spare you all those for now.

Terry


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Terry, what a wonderful treat seeing those pictures of both Castor and FanTastic. Truly, I don't know what it was about Castor that so took my fancy other than my favorite picture but he seemed like one of mine and I loved him.

I didn't realize FanTastic was being abused and I'm really glad you took her away from all that anxiety.

I really needed something uplifting today after having 5 teeth extracted and two implants done this morning at one setting. I am getting too old for that kind of stuff.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Terry, what a wonderful treat seeing those pictures of both Castor and FanTastic. Truly, I don't know what it was about Castor that so took my fancy other than my favorite picture but he seemed like one of mine and I loved him.
> 
> I didn't realize FanTastic was being abused and I'm really glad you took her away from all that anxiety.
> 
> *I really needed something uplifting today after having 5 teeth extracted and two implants done this morning at one setting. I am getting too old for that kind of stuff*.


YIKES, Maggie!! 

Sending LOVE. HUGS AND WARM FUZZIES!! 

I hope you have an uneventful recovery!! There is a saying: "growing 'old' ain't for sissies!" Then, again, personally, I have NO idea what "old" means!  

How nice of you, Terry, to post those beautiful pictures of Castor for Maggie! AND, at just the "right" time!! Castor was one BEAUTIFUL pigeon! RIP handsome one!!

Again...Love and Hugs

Shi


----------



## nbdyuknow (Apr 10, 2007)

As a relatively "new" member here, I am very happy to get to hear the story(ies) of Castor, Fanfan, Parfait, Pepper and especially Traveler. Before Sophie came into my life, I never spared much thought one way or another about pigeons aside from giving them some bread from time to time. Now, I can't imagine my life without her. Pigeons are truly amazing and special birds, and each is so distinct with such personalities it is remarkable. I never get tired of reading of their exploits or looking at pictures.


----------

